# tail swishing? at 3 30 am?



## Intexas2stay (May 28, 2013)

If anyone sees this, Diamond who I have in the pasture watching her is vigorously wishing her tail every few minutes and biting her sides. Her vulva is wet but I don't know if she just peed. Is this a sign? She's walking around munching. Is it time to put her in a stall or should I wait and watch? I usually have her up but tonight decided to see what shed do out.


----------



## Eagle (May 28, 2013)

I would just sit there and watch her, if she starts to poop several times or chew her front legs, roll or lay down and get up then move her into her stall. Swishing tail can be a sign of discomfort if the foal is moving around or laying in an uncomfortable position


----------



## AnnaC (May 28, 2013)

It may be that baby has shifted position and is making her uncomfortable (her actions are quite normal for a mare in late pregnancy, especially when baby changes position). I would watch her closely and at any signs of loose droppings get her back in as the signs she is showing now could also be the ones of early labour. It is always safer to have a mare stalled at night because it is obviously easier to keep watch over her in a smaller space, plus you also have lights (hopfully) to enable you to see what is happening at the early stages of delivery in case you need to put a call into your vet for a speedy response!

As you are able to keep a close eye on her while she is outside, then for now, I would just keep watching and only pop her back in if you are worried about anything.






Snap Renee!!


----------



## Intexas2stay (May 28, 2013)

Thanks guys! I put her up, jic. Will check in a bit. The tail wishing told me something is bothering her. Keep ya posted!


----------



##  (May 28, 2013)

Try to keep your posts together on ONE thread, so if you show us more pictures we will have something in the thread to compare it to.

Sounds exciting!


----------



## AnnaC (May 28, 2013)

Hows Diamond doing today?


----------

